# Rescue Organizations.



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Never mind.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

There are Four Golden Retriever Rescue Groups located in NC-they each have a specific Service Area they serve. Normally the group that is the closest to the dog in need is contacted first and will help. If they are not able to do so, the Intake Coordinator will contact the IC from the next closest group.

Some Golden Rescue groups do not have the Resources to take dogs in from out of state. 

If you need contact info for the Golden Rescues in NC, please feel free to contact me. I'm with CFGRR located in Wilmington, NC. There are several members here on the GRF that are with some of the other GR Rescues here in NC.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Wait, are you saying Gap View Kennels, the breeder, helps golden retriever rescues in VA? Where did you hear that?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

luv_my_goldens said:


> I know Gap View helps with Golden Retriever Rescues and placement here in Virginia, but has anyone had any experience with Grreat or Almost heaven? I know someone who has a golden that needs a new home, but it is in NC. I'm assuming they do rescues out of state, but would you recommend one over the other?
> 
> And I just wanted to share this quote:
> 
> I think we are drawn to dogs because they are the uninhibited creatures we might be if we weren't certain we knew better. They fight for honor at the first challenge, make love with no moral restraint, and they do not for all their marvelous instincts appear to know about death. Being such wonderfully uncomplicated beings, they need us to do their worrying. ~George Bird Evans, Troubles with Bird Dogs



Grreat and Almost Heaven are good quality, reputable rescue groups. They can help, but you can find the list of all the rescue groups by state on the GRCA website here:

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

luv_my_goldens said:


> I know Gap View helps with Golden Retriever Rescues and placement here in Virginia, but has anyone had any experience with Grreat or Almost heaven? I know someone who has a golden that needs a new home, but it is in NC. I'm assuming they do rescues out of state, but would you recommend one over the other?
> 
> And I just wanted to share this quote:
> 
> I think we are drawn to dogs because they are the uninhibited creatures we might be if we weren't certain we knew better. They fight for honor at the first challenge, make love with no moral restraint, and they do not for all their marvelous instincts appear to know about death. Being such wonderfully uncomplicated beings, they need us to do their worrying. ~George Bird Evans, Troubles with Bird Dogs


Why don't you ask Dave? Since he's involved with rescue he should know this sort of thing and even have contacts or be able to get a hold of someone. Seeing as rescues generally tend to work together....


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

We got Ben from Almost Heaven. They have a lot of dogs, (about 50 when we were there), and especially a lot of older dogs that won't be adopted out, so I'm not sure whether they would want a dog from so far away. I'd look at the NC rescue groups instead.


----------

